# Prison RP Brainstoming (possible NSFW)



## CherryBEoC (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone interested in doing a prison rp with both guards and prisoners? With themes possibly being breakout, prison life, or "fun times."


----------



## UKFurry (Oct 1, 2016)

sure


----------



## CherryBEoC (Oct 2, 2016)

any others want to join in on the fun?


----------



## UKFurry (Oct 2, 2016)

Im finding out...


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

can i be the one prisoner who has magical, whimsical powers but inevitably ends up getting killed via execution because The Man would never understand and the people mourning over my supposed crimes need to be able to tangibly blame someone in order to feel closure


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 6, 2016)

sure i'll join


----------

